# Logo für unsere Gilde



## medico (11. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind eine kleine Gilde aus dem Spiel Ragnarok und möchten uns einen eigen HP anlege. Dazu benötigen wir ein Logo und da wollte ich mal die Profis hier fragen ob Ihr uns helfen könnt.

Unsere Gilde heißt "Blue Devils"

Also vorstellungen haben wir da noch nicht so große, sollte schon Blau sein und naja evtl. was mit Devil zu tun haben.

Wäre echt super wenn Ihr uns helfen könnt.

DANKE
Gruß Medico


----------



## oscarr (11. September 2006)

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute haben wir beschlossen unseren 500qm grossen Garten umzugestalten. Leider fällt uns noch nichts gutes ein und ausserdem fehlt uns das entsprechende Knowhow um so ein Projekt durchzuführen.
> 
> Könnten sich ein paar Profis der Sache kostenlos annhemen? Samstag Nachmittag ab 14.30 würde uns sehr passen. Es ist natürlich auch möglich in unsererem neuen Garten in einer kleinen Ecke etwas Werbung für den Ersteller zu machen.



Kurz: schreibs im Jobforum aus, am besten mit direkter Ansage das es umsonst geschen soll oder was ihr zu zahlen bereit seid. Oder machts Euch selbst!


----------

